# Help ID my Plecos



## Louie (May 18, 2012)

Hello, please help me ID my pleco. Not sure what kind they are.

Thank you for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Louie (May 18, 2012)

Any one can help me ID these 2 plecos? thank you in advance.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

1st pic ~ Hypostomus plecostomus (Common Pleco)

2st pic ~ Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps (Albino Sailfin Pleco)


----------



## Louie (May 18, 2012)

Thank you very much. Really appreciate it.


----------

